# Cooker Hob - Granite - Double sided tape for sealing?



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2006)

As per topic really.

We have just had granite worktops fitted and not being Corgi registered they have left the hob for me to plumb back in. Which is fine, no probs.

But is there a special tape that you put under the hob, between the hob and the granite to seal it in place. The guy mentioned something about it and I have no idea. I think ppl used to use some sort of special putty, but if there is tape I can use, I'd rather.

Any help much appreciated.

Off to google a bit more...


----------



## RogerS (4 Aug 2006)

Not sure if you are looking for something to 'glue' it down (rather than use undermounted clips) or something to stop the water seeping through.

Either way...the crude way is silicon rubber (only a smidgeon) but Jason's your man for anything better.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2006)

clips will hold it down, this is really just to prevent water ingress.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Aug 2006)

Bostik or Evostik used to do strips of sealant (looks like plasticine but obviously isn't) that you put on the worktop, then put the hob in and as you tightened up the clips it squashed up and provided the watertight seal. One hob I bought many years ago had a packet of the stuff supplied with it. If you give them a ring they might be able to supply you with some.

Hope this is of some help :wink: 

Paul


----------



## jasonB (4 Aug 2006)

As Paul says most hobs come with a sealing strip which is either a compressible foam or the Evostick type though the later tends to be more commom on stainless steel sinks.

I would avoid silicon or the evostic type sealant if it is a glass or ceramic hob as it can be difficult to remove the hob without damage if the need arrises.

Try the maker for spare sealing tape or failing that possibly a self adhesive draught strip may do the job.

Hope you are Corgi reg if you are going to re connect the hob :wink: 

Jason


----------



## andrewm (4 Aug 2006)

Would 'Plumbers Mait' do the trick?


----------



## jasonB (5 Aug 2006)

I would be worried about the oils in the Plumbers mate bleeding into the granite and staining it.

Jason


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2006)

all, thanks for the comments, I'll make a few calls for the putty type stuff...

for the purposes of the installation of my home gas hob, I am assuming corgi registered is something that dog breeders do before shows.

On a similar but slightly differing topic...

The granite is a retro fit and where it meets the tiles there used to be a white silicone sealer for the old work surface. The old tiles and the new granite meet remarkably well (kudo to the granite fitters, very professional job), and I am going to apply a beed of black sealant around the join of the tile and granite. I have some black multi purpose unibond sealant for the job.

I have removed all the old sealant, but is there a solvent that I can give a quick rub round the bottom of the tile with to make sure that all the old silicone is truely a gonner?

Last question on this I promise!


----------



## orangetlh (5 Aug 2006)

yes louie,
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/sea/sea ... cone+eater

3 different types there, would have thought you could get it at most sheds or builders merchants[/url]


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2006)

perfect thank you!

I'll be needing that to clean up the silicone mess on the granite after I rip all the tiles off and retile. Gaps are just too big to fill in the retro fit, looks a real mess with the silicone in, gaps from 1mm to 5mm and your eye really catches it. Cant be doing with that at all...Wanted to retile fro the off but the wife wouldnt have it...Nothing said yet  But she's picked out the new tiles !!


----------

